# Vaginal prolapse... due to kid within 1 to 3 days



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

My doe is due to kid anywhere between the 5-7th of January. 1/1/15 she showed signs of a vaginal prolapse and it went back in on its own after we put her in a small area for 2 days (1/3/15). After consulting with a vet I was told I could turn her back out against my better judgement. Two days later (1/5/15) it was worse than the time before. So I decided to take her to another vet. He said she's preggo with at least twins after a ultrasound and is overweight.. Not good I know. So he said due to this being her 2nd prolapse now he wanted to push it back in and insert a paddle. He washed off he exposed area and pushed it back in. He Inserted the paddle and sutured it onto her sides. He said he hoped she didn't push it out. That is why he sutured it. She received penacillin and I was told to take her home and put her in a small area and make her rest. 

Well today 1/6/15 as of 6pm central time. The Babies appear to have moved back toward her rear. She's very sweet (usually wants nothing to do with anyone) and talking softly a lot as she stands up and lays down a lot. I know this is signs of labor. The Vet told me to leave the paddle in until she gave birth. Is that right? Suggestions please.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh My...I have never dealt with this....let me get some more folks on board!!


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you... Doreen is her name she is a 6 year old pgmy. She has kidded multiple time with no issues. This will be her 2nd time with me. Other owner had her since she was a kid.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have always read that the prolaps will take care of its self once she kids...there are some precautions to take but I have not heard of being stitched so close to kidding...I sent out an SOS...so experianced help is on the way..


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I've watch a show called the incredible dr. Pol but it looks quite on the easer but it's hard to describe with watching it. Watch a video because if you let her uterus out to long it can rip and get an infection on them she to far gone . But you can also stitch her lady parts so she gets her hole uterus out


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you mean that the prolapse was worse? Is the vet willing to come out at any hour to remove the stitches?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If she is in labor, you need to take the paddle out, otherwise when she starts pushing, it's just going to be throwing the kids against the paddle and rip the tissue it's stitched to, and rip the sutures out. 
Where is it stitched? On the outside, hopefully?

If you can get to the stitches, clip them, pull the stitches out and remove the paddle.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Last time not as much was out.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

No I can remove the stitches he said I can call him via phone. He's bad about answering after hours though


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

She is stiched on the outside where the paddle raps around her hip area it's stiched there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would remove the stitches then and take the paddle out. She can't deliver the kids with it in.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Want me to take a picture?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sure. Does she have any discharge yet? How's her udder filling?


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

The pictures that are of her sides I tried to take so you could see sutured. She does have a white color discharge. Also it looks like her vulva area has changed size.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would talk to the vet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, that isn't a paddle...It's a retainer. Don't know on that one, you don't remove a paddle but that one is different.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks goat hiker that is what my vet called it. I'm glad I know now what it is.
I read it's ok for lambs to kid with it in. But want to be sure.
Vet won't answer


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She can have white discharge several days before kidding. If it turns amber colored I would remove stitches.
What kinds of signs is she showing re:ready to kid?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks like the regular sheep paddle/retainers (they use the names interchangeably out here) that don't have to be removed, so it should be ok for her to kid with it in... but I personally don't think it would be easy for them to kid with it still in there.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

She won't eat. Talking to her sides alot. Laying down and standing up. Being very nice instead of away. Discharge. Bag changed in size . Babies moved back more from yesterday. Vaginal area appears to be wider.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, I think that one does have a paddle along the top of the birth canal. I found a picture of a sheep with the same thing on. It is supposed to be fine left on for kidding. Let me do some more checking.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks goat hiker...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It seems split. Some remove it, most don't. If you're going to watch her, take it off as soon as you see the first hint of sack. What happens is they push it out so that it flips up out of the way of the kid.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks. She seems to be the same. I will check in her and see how she is doing. 

Thank you everyone for all of your help!!! The Vet has still not answered or called me back and it's been over 5 hours since I first called.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Update... She urinated a lot during the night. Today she's standing up mostly. Whimpering a lot (type noise I've never heard a goat make). She will not eat or drink. Her bag is not hard still mushy feeling. Has white discharge. I'm wondering if the paddle is uncomfortable. I will take her temp next time I check on her. I Finally got a hold of the vet he wants me to leave in the paddle and give 1cc banamine. Here are what she looks like this morning.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Poor mama!..white discharge could be her plug...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , very interesting for sure ! Keep us posted !


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Coming late to this, sorry. When you say she peed a lot during the night, were you actually seeing her squat and pee, or--just wondering--could it be that her water broke?
I'm sorry you and she are going through this. I've had good success using sugar to shrink a prolapse on one of my does, with no hardware involved.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm guessing... Trickyroo and everyone else should I pull the thing out?? Than if it comes back try the sugar trick. It was about the size of a baseball cervix was out too.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I would leave it in as the vet said. If the cervix was all the way out then she had a pretty severe prolapse. She needs the paddle to hold everything in place. Is she on antibiotics? I would definitely get a temp on her. Banamine may help with the discomfort. B complex to help with stress and encourage eating. And probably antibiotics if not on them already.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh gosh , i don't know , i can't comment , never had any experience with that sort of thing. Good luck though , prayers sent !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pee'd A lot, is it gooey looking or just a wet spot? If it has some mucus slim to it, it is her water broke.

I would leave it in as the vet stated. As mentioned, if you do see her pushing, I would remove it, but yet, I have never seen anything like that, as to the device being used.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Her gums are white.... I was able to lube up bit could feel nothing. Got my hole hand in there. Called vet he said pull it out... now he won't anwser. I gave her 3 squirts of goat nutri drench.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I've never dealt with one of these paddle things, and don't feel qualified to speak to the question. All I can say from my experience is, that although Annie's cervix was visible when she prolapsed, it all fixed with sugar, once a day, on the days that it was needed.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Tell me how the sugar thing works please. So I can do in the future Thanks..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You just coat the prolapse in sugar and it takes the swelling out so it can go back easily. If the whole uterus is out you want to put it back and then put the animal in her front knees and fill the uterus with warm water to make sure it is all unfolded and laying right.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cold water also helps shrink the uterus and take away swelling, front knees help like Jill said, or you can have someone stand over the does back facing her rear end and lift her by her hind legs so you can put the uterus back in easier, gravity will help pull it back in.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Her gums are white.


Once you have the prolaps taken care of...check her lower inner eye lids for color...you want to see deep pink to red color...white gums coul dmean she is anemic and will need iron asap...

you have a good experiance on your team here...keep asking questions..they willhelp you through this...the rest of us are learning along with you...

best wishes


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

:lol: I didn't think about lifting them Lacie. I've only ever done it on a cow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh geez, did you actually have to lift the cow, or just kind of elevate her back end by pulling her legs out behind her? Can't imaging lifting one would for any amount of time would be easy, goodness knows I've tried :lol:

Gum color isn't always a good indicator, most of mine have pale gums 24/7, but they have good membrane color.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Ready2rope, here ya go, just saving typing. The sugar method.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/prolapse-174385/


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

She passed away about 30 minutes ago. We could not save her or the babies. Thank you everyone for all of your help.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So sorry that you lost her and the kids. Prayers for you. I'm sure you did all that you could.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you. Second guessing myself that is for sure.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

ready2rope said:


> She passed away about 30 minutes ago. We could not save her or the babies. Thank you everyone for all of your help.


Oh, honey, I'm sorry. You did all you could and then some. I'm sorry for your loss. :tears:


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you....


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thought I would add that about an hour before she passed. She had some foam on her mouth... kinda like what's on top of a bubble bath. I was told that might have been her grinding her teeth... I didn't give her baking soda within the last week because of the weather. Did I cause her to bloat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No you did not. That can happen when they are dying. I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh My...Im sooooo sorry...I know you are heart broken ...you didnt do anything wrong...you did all you could for her ((hugs))


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

So very sad!! Sorry you lost them!!:sigh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so very sorry honey , I'm so sad for you :hug:
Dont second guess yourself , you did all you could and then some.
IMO , i would find another vet , he left you in quite a lurch.
Just saying.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry. You tried so hard to save her, I too agree to finding another vet.  :hug:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

:sad: Oh, no, I was not expecting that! Only expected an awkward labour because of the paddle. There was more afoot than anyone knew about, including you, so please do not blame yourself. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It sure is rough to lose a goat, much less a preg. one.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

oh no, I was waiting for pictures. I am so very sorry for your loss, she is in greener pastures and pain free.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

I appreciate all of your kindness everyone. I am having them cremated as well as her hooves imprinted. You all have helped me so much. Hugs to all of you!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ready2rope said:


> I appreciate all of your kindness everyone. I am having them cremated as well as her hooves imprinted. You all have helped me so much. Hugs to all of you!!


:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Did she ever actually push or try to deliver? It's so hard when you can't see what is going on inside the body. And when you have a vet that doesn't make you a priority. Wish things would have turned out different for you.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

No I never saw her push or try to actually deliver. I never saw anything that appeared to be her mucus plug either.


----------

